# Quarantine: when is it ok not to?



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So, if you've seen my previous thread, you'll know we're welcoming home a new baby on Thursday. Her name is Waffle and she's the pearl in the first pic here: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sutton/birds/handraised-baby-cockatiels-4-available/1034229335
I know several people here will assess the situation when determining if quarantine is necessary, so I would love your thoughts on if it is advisable in our case, or if we can possibly let it slide, or do a reduced length.

The breeder lives out in the middle of nowhere, has been breeding for 30 years and has a healthy flock. She's a trained vet nurse, so I trust she would be aware of any illnesses. All the babies are alert and healthy looking.

At the end of this week, I have 16 days off work. Fiancé then has another 2 weeks after that. After that we will both be on full time hours until this time next year. We would like to be able to introduce the girls while we can supervise their interactions, and make sure they get along well enough before they have to spend whole days alone together. The little one has been kept in a playpen up until now, so it will take a while before she'll be able to safely navigate the big cage without supervision. I want to be there until she figues it out in case she falls or gets stuck. Breeder also advised due to her personality she would possibly become withdrawn if she can hear the other girls, and wonder why she's been left all alone. She has seval babies this time of year, so the little one has always has company 24/7. She also thinks our girls will accept her a lot easier while she's still in the baby phase, and it would help her to get used to an actual cage by having someone to watch how to get around and where the food is.

So, in our situation, what would you do in regards to quarantine? Part of me thinks we should stick to the rules as they're there for a reason. The other part of me thinks it would be an easier transition for us all to skip it, and that she comes from an environment where risk of disease is minimal. We quarantined Marshmallow when we got her, but she came from a pet shop so could have been exposed to anything. The scenario this time round has me questioning if its necessary. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never quarunteened because I haven't been able to. For me, it's worked out okay. One thing to remember is just because they look healthy, doesn't mean they are. You never know if they're hiding something. However that being said I think if I didn't see any signs of illness (no sneezing, runny noses, poops that concerned me) I would take the risk given your situation.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

this is also something i wonder about, too. my new tiel is coming from the same breeder as archie, all of their birds look like healthy (yes, looks can be deceiving!), happy, chirpy, friendly birds.

i'm going to try my best to quarantine for my existing flocks safety, but part of me wonders if it's any use - they'd still be confined within the same house, mere metres away from eachother - because of how small my house is.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I strongly believe in quarantine regardless of the state of the birds. Just because they look fine doesn't mean they're not harbouring an illness which will show itself in 3 weeks time  i know of people who didn't quarantine and had nasty diseases filter through their flock. So if you can quarantine, i would. 4 weeks is optimum but some people do 3.

If you have an avian vet, you might be able to get away with having the new bird health-checked. If that all came back clear, then you'd probably be safe to introduce.

Also, i find quarantine is a good time for a bird to settle into their new home without the stress of flock dynamics. I always try to really get to know and train the bird during that time too. I find it's the perfect introduction to a new home and owner


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think it is ever acceptable to not quarantine.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm on the side of quarantine, some birds don't show symptoms or signs for some illnesses.

ollieandme I agree with that to  I find you can really get to know the birds personality more when they are on their own.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i agree with the quarantine, but like i said... does 4 weeks separation of 10 small steps (i counted!) and a closed door really count?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, in an ideal world we would all quarantine. But keep in mind that a TRUE quarantine means separate air circulation, showering and changing clothes between interacting with the birds. Ideally it should be done in a separate building. Now, separate rooms in the same house may be better than nothing, so by all means quarantine as best you can. It can't possibly hurt!

I personally have skipped quarantine when adopting birds that had been only birds for years in their respective former homes, and I trusted that their former owners were being honest when they said they'd never shown signs of illness. I considered those years in their prior homes to be their true quarantine periods. But would I recommend it, necessarily? No. It's difficult for me to quarantine because I live in an apartment and have cats that go everywhere but the bird room. Whoever is in quarantine has to live with the stress of having cats around. So for me, and them, putting them straight in the bird room is preferable if I can consider them quarantined already. My situation is not ideal and I've had to make judgement calls.

I will say that disease testing is just as important as quarantine, IMHO, but does everyone disease test a new bird? Of course not. It's very expensive. Ideally, we all would though.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

I would look for the poo, the way they react,they are eating normal,their feet etc only then I buy


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

moonchild said:


> Well, in an ideal world we would all quarantine. But keep in mind that* a TRUE quarantine means separate air circulation, showering and changing clothes between interacting with the birds. *Ideally it should be done in a separate building. Now, separate rooms in the same house may be better than nothing, so by all means quarantine as best you can. It can't possibly hurt!
> 
> I personally have skipped quarantine when adopting birds that had been only birds for years in their respective former homes, and I trusted that their former owners were being honest when they said they'd never shown signs of illness. I considered those years in their prior homes to be their true quarantine periods. But would I recommend it, necessarily? No. It's difficult for me to quarantine because I live in an apartment and have cats that go everywhere but the bird room. Whoever is in quarantine has to live with the stress of having cats around. So for me, and them, putting them straight in the bird room is preferable if I can consider them quarantined already. My situation is not ideal and I've had to make judgement calls.
> 
> I will say that disease testing is just as important as quarantine, IMHO, but does everyone disease test a new bird? Of course not. It's very expensive. Ideally, we all would though.


impossible for me haha. i'd be forever showering, just so i could give everyone enough attention. i'll be putting my new girl in our spare bedroom as long as i can, so she also has some time out from the move and so i can monitor her droppings, etc. unfortunately there are no local avian vets here, the closest one is 3.5 hours drive away which is a shame because it'd be a huge relief to be able to take the fids to someone who knows the exact ins and outs of their anatomy if need be. the vet who helped us with sadie was probably the most knowledgable in our region and has since retired after 40+ years in the profession.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Looks like we'll be digging out the old cage. Best to play it safe.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Quarantine is an interesting one I think. Yes it sounds like its ideal and should be done, but then for example you take your bubba to birdy boarding and they aren't quarantined there. Also, they aren't when they go to the vet.

For me, I will try and quarantine the Quaker (hopefully he comes home next week  but he will also be vet checked even though he'd already been done as the breeder uses the same avian vet as I do.

Space is a problem too.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Quarantine is an interesting one I think. Yes it sounds like its ideal and should be done, but then for example you take your bubba to birdy boarding and they aren't quarantined there. Also, they aren't when they go to the vet.
> 
> For me, I will try and quarantine the Quaker (hopefully he comes home next week  but he will also be vet checked even though he'd already been done as the breeder uses the same avian vet as I do.
> 
> Space is a problem too.


The vet is the one that gets me a bit too. I mean, people take their birds there when they are sick, so to me that seems like the place you are most likely to run into an illness/disease. The big thing with quarantine seems to be separate air supplies, which in impossible in a vet waiting room. I just picture taking a little one for a checkup and there's someone else in the waiting room with their bird. You get chatting, and discover they are there because their bird has been showing symptoms of ptssacosis (or however you spell it) or something and they want to get them tested. Well, that's your bird exposed... (not saying I'm against vet check ups, but I'm more cautious of when they are necessary due to the increased chance of exposure to a sick bird)


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, and technically every time you take a bird to the vet it should be quarantined AGAIN upon returning home!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> but then for example you take your bubba to birdy boarding


I know at my vet if an animal has not had a wellness check, they can't board there, this includes birds.

As for the vet office, I'm not sure how most places do it, but we try not to keep people sitting in the waiting room, especially if they are showing signs of something. We get them into a room asap that way it doesn't affect any other patients that come in. Its definitely not a perfect system.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All my birds (with exception of Ava a very long time ago because I didn't know about the importance of quarantining) have been properly quarantined (they stay at my parents') and disease tested before entering my flock. I may be out of the norm, but it is much cheaper to quarantine properly and disease test (especially through Avian Biotech) than to have a sick bird enter your flock and then to have to pay for diagnostic testing and treatment for your entire flock. 

Heck, even with diagnostic testing and quarantining I have ended up with AGY in my flock. The diagnostic testing, treatment, and hospital care has cost me $3000 for ONE BIRD in less than 2 months.


----------

